# small club accepting new members



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Small club that fishes paper tournaments looking for a few new members.can be boater or nonboater.it is layed back,cheap and good time for entry level or experienced veteran anglers.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

What lakes do you fish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jav377a (Sep 18, 2009)

Also interested in what lakes you will be finshing.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

we do 10 lakes a season.this year we picked buckeye,griggs,deer creek,cesar creek,rocky fork and paint creek together on a weekend.West Harbor and I forgot last few but we have a meeting here shortly to decide dates


----------



## Jav377a (Sep 18, 2009)

I would like to find out more. Where do you meet, and could I attend?


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can give you presidents number or you can call or text me at 6149497460.we usually meet at his house in Baltimore. Should have a meeting soon to pick dates


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

may wanna fish with ya fellas pls advise me of thee lakes you plan to fish...


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I might be interested in being a second. will you be posting a link or an info statement regarding fees and meeting places and times


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

dues are $50 a year which goes to the classic tournament and $25 per tournament.We are having a meeting at presidents garage this sat at 6pm in Baltimore.It is a paper tournament club for those of you interested which means all lakes are 12" limit.I forgot to mention Indian lake and rush creek is on the list.my number is 614-949-7460.call or text


----------

